# Moebius Cylon Centurion? (nuBSG)



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Many, *many* months ago, Moebius announced that they were going to be doing a Cylon Centurion model. Since then, they've said very little about it, and have shown us absolutely nothing. Zip. Zilch. Nada.

Well, today, I get Amok Time's newsletter in my e-mail inbox, and they are promoting a Cylon Centurion model kit for pre-order. It does not mention Moebius in the description, but they're selling the kit for 32 bucks, so maybe that's it. I click the link, and there's an image of the kit!










Could this be the illusive and mysterious Moebius Cylon Centurion? Here's the link to the order page:

http://www.amoktime.com/mar121677.html


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is, it looks good.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Could be. Looks like the same basic base from Black Widow


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any idea of it's size,scale?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

If it isn't the Moebius version that means there will be two kits out there, eventually.

If it is the Moebius kit it's got an interesting pose.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I'm just going to need to stop reading the posts on here for a while.
I put my money down for the pre order. This is a great looking kit and I'm a big fan of the series and robots in general.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

The information on the kit is in the linked
description. Anyway, 1/6th scale and yes that
is an image of the Moby kit.

But, that's not the *FINAL* version of
the kit as it was modified afterwards
so they jumped the gun on the
release of the image.

No one will be disappointed when
it's released. It's one of the more
complicated kit's they have coming
out and very nicely detailed.. :thumbsup:

Oh, and in case anyone is wondering this is the 
Season 4 Centurion.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

Ok. What are the differences between the season 1 centurion and the season 4 centurion?

And I do hope the new pose is different, this one looks like he's about to start break dancing.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Would be nice if the final kit was posable, ie had working joints.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Xenodyssey said:


> Would be nice if the final kit was posable, ie had working joints.


It is not an action figure,it is a plastic model kit.A good modeler can make that work.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been spoilt by the Japanese kits over the years. And yes a good modeller can change the pose of something like the orginal Ironman kit but it is a lot of work. Looking at the photo above for example just how hard would it be to have the knee joints poseable before you glue them in place??? 

And yes, I do know it's a money thing, the more complicated a kit, the more it costs to produce and potentially the less units are sold.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Xenodyssey said:


> I've been spoilt by the Japanese kits over the years. And yes a good modeller can change the pose of something like the orginal Ironman kit but it is a lot of work. Looking at the photo above for example just how hard would it be to have the knee joints poseable before you glue them in place???
> 
> And yes, I do know it's a money thing, the more complicated a kit, the more it costs to produce and potentially the less units are sold.


Actually its a licensing thing. They aren't allowed to make it posable.
That then would move into action figure territory.

Dang lawyers.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Actually its a licensing thing. They aren't allowed to make it posable.
> That then would move into action figure territory.
> 
> Dang lawyers.


Indeed!.Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Actually its a licensing thing. They aren't allowed to make it posable.
> That then would move into action figure territory.
> 
> Dang lawyers.


That........

And, the pose is dictated by the Suits.
They can't " make up " a pose, it has
to be one the suits want....


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If you examine the joints of the Cylon,it wouldn't surprise me that Moebius would make it in order that we could easily make the joints work as an option.Officially they could indicate on the instruction sheet that the pieces at the joint section were to be glued,but if those same pieces could be left glue free,then this option of moving would be possible.This could happen if the body members such as arms and legs would come in seperate segments which would be attached together by a joint section that would be included.Quite possibly,Moebius could be that clever.Officially it would be a kit.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

I believe that is what they did with the Iron Man MK III kit. They were stuck with the stiff pose, so they made the kit's parts breakdown in such a way that a little creativity on the part of the modeler can produce some exciting poses!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If you straighten the Centurion's left leg, he will stand like Angelina Jolie...if you want to do a parody.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

It may be a bit more difficult to do, but it would be neat to put it in the Saturday Night Fever stance. Maybe make a nameplate that reads Saturday Night Cylon.


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

Are the hands on the cylon centurion correct ? Could of sworn there was only 3 fingers and a thumb


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Cylon Tommy cooper, " Just like That"


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Honestly, on this kit I would prefer a stiffer pose. Metal Cylons always seemed to move stiffly in the show.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Me too. I always thought the nuCylons looked most imposing when they were standing "at attention". But I can understand how and why that type of pose wouldn't be appealing to most modelers.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yes,but having the option of posing the Cylon the way you want it doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> Ok. What are the differences between the season 1 centurion and the season 4 centurion?


It's more seasoned...

Okay, *had* to! 

Lee


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Kitbash idea: mount it on the horse and call it the "Confederate Cylon Raider".


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Not a bad idea...And paint/coat the horse in chrome.



BrianM said:


> Kitbash idea: mount it on the horse and call it the "Confederate Cylon Raider".


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

BrianM said:


> Kitbash idea: mount it on the horse and call it the "Confederate Cylon Raider".


Well, actually in TOS BSG, There was a Cylon that rode a horse. 'red eye'.


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

BrianM said:


> Kitbash idea: mount it on the horse and call it the "Confederate Cylon Raider".


No, kit bash it _with_ a horse, call it a "Centaurion".


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Apparently MiM have this marked as shipping 6th April... can't be right surely??


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't believe *anything* you read on Monsters In Motion's website. They're notorious for making things up in order to get money for products they can't provide.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Get a 1/6 scale guitar, and youre well on your way to do a "Cylon & Garfunkel" set.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Get a 1/6 scale guitar, and youre well on your way to do a "Cylon & Garfunkel" set.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cyyyylon
Cyyylon harvest moooon
Up in the skyyyy...


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Don't believe *anything* you read on Monsters In Motion's website. They're notorious for making things up in order to get money for products they can't provide.


Don't expect the Centurion before Wonderfest...

it's coming, their jsut tweaking some stuff and
you will NOT be disappointed...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

3 inch Disco Ball arrived this afternoon.

Edit: I also received a 10RPM motor to spin the disco ball. Just waiting on the Centurion.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wolvster said:


> Don't expect the Centurion before Wonderfest...
> 
> it's coming, their jsut tweaking some stuff and
> you will NOT be disappointed...


Oh, take my word for it, after building models for more than 40 years now I don't _expect_ anything. Ever. Projects come and go, get announced and canceled, etc., etc.. When it's available I'll get one; until then, I have more than enough kits to keep me occupied. And coming from Moebius, I know it'll exceed my expectations. :thumbsup:


----------

